
An iOS Developer on React Native - stevekinney
https://medium.com/@chalkchisel/an-ios-developer-on-react-native-1f24786c29f0
======
ntide
Do they not have MVC in iOS land? This isn't solely a React benefit, most
every JS framework has it.

Regardless, excellent post!

